# New Speed Cubing Method (LMI)



## Nicky Steingraber (Aug 22, 2017)

Yup its Alright


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2017)

Nicky Steingraber said:


> Yup its Alright


Yep it exists, it's called M-CELL and shadowslice e made it a while ago. I already created the algs too if you want to learn it.


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Aug 24, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Yep it exists, it's called M-CELL and shadowslice e made it a while ago. I already created the algs too if you want to learn it.


okay thank you I Stumpled across this during the school year last year decided to work on it now but thank you!


----------

